# Another doggy question



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Can people tell me what dry food they feed their dog on, please? I won't be able to buy our usual, Royal Canin and Vet's Kitchen, in Spain so am looking for a good quality food for an 8 year old terrier. Preferably chicken and rice. Any replies would be appreciated so I know what to look for when we get there.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have seen Royal Canin at a number of good pet shops and vets. Never heard of the other one, sorry.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Yep, they definitely sell Royal Canin at vet's and pet shops, as well as online. Here's a link to one online shop to give you an idea - there are 5 pages of Royal Canin dog foods to choose from (although the wet food is also included).


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks very much. I did look online at Royal Canin but couldn't find a supplier in the Javea area, but at least I know it is sold in Spain and I can get it online. That will put a smile on the old boy's face! The dog I mean.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Royal Canin costs a fortune, so we get Mercadona's own brand and ours are happy with it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The thing to do is check out the ingredients list on Royal Canin and then compare that to supermarket's own brands. You might be pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dog food*



thrax said:


> The thing to do is check out the ingredients list on Royal Canin and then compare that to supermarket's own brands. You might be pleasantly surprised!!


Yes, Royal Canin can also be bought down in Cadiz.
We buy online a German brand called Belcando which costs about 48 euros for a bag of 15 kilos, but two at a time and arrive to the door. It offers a variety of mixes.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Baldilocks, I will check out the labels for ingredients. We usually shop in Mercadona, so could be handy. Thank you.

Any problems, then I have alternatives online. Many thanks to everyone with info.

Baldilocks - does your name represent your condition? I can recommend Alpecin - it worked for us!  One good turn deserves another.


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

Acana without hesitation. Available from a few online sellers in Spain. 

You might like to look at some reviews:
Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gazeebo said:


> Baldilocks - does your name represent your condition? I can recommend Alpecin - it worked for us!  One good turn deserves another.


SWMBO often used to call me baldy because I was getting thin on top (so is she now!) and when, back in the 90s, I was looking for a user name on another forum, I hit upon baldilocks with the thought in mind that if I ever get to the point that I would need to do a comb-over (as in Gregor Fisher or the Charlton brithers, etc.) I could then be "baldilocks and the three hairs."


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

We use Libra from our vet.

27 euros for 15Kg.

What are the key ingredients and %. I have a bag handy if you want Libra breakdown.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

rafiki said:


> Acana without hesitation. Available from a few online sellers in Spain.
> 
> You might like to look at some reviews:
> Dry Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor


Interesting link. I can see that Kirkland dry food (Costco brand) is rated quite highly, which I never would have imagined. I'll have to buy some and see if my dog'll eat it - although if it comes in typical Costco sized massive sacks I'd be needing a silo to store it all.


----------

